# Name that opera!



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

So on another forum, someone linked this game, where they show you three images and you have to guess the movie. The trick is, none of the images are from the movie itself. Thought it might be fun to do that with operas.

*1*

























*2*

























These should both be pretty easy I guess. Also, I'm leaching the images right now, if any don't show up let me know and I'll upload them on an image hosting site.

*NEWCOMERS TO THE THREAD:* Don't scroll down till you've guessed, as answers are right below


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm guessing the first one is La fille du régiment, but I have no clue about the second one. Even though I should probably know what it is.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Righto on the first one (and I have to pat myself on the back a bit for the third clue there, exceedingly clever if I do say so myself 

The second one, the middle image might make it tricky as those outside the US (and even many in the US) might not know who it is. I'll explain it a bit without highlighting which part is significant: He is Andre the Giant, a professional wrestler of French origin. Only one part of that is significant though


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

The second one I think is Das Rheingold, yes?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes, correct! Hm, those were maybe too easy. I'll try to think of tougher clues for future ones. Of course, everyone is welcome to make their own


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

*#3
*

























Another easy one


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Is it Lulu?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry, afraid not


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Tried to be a bit more obscure here, still probably easy though

*#4*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#3 is Tosca.

#4 is Lucia. Fresh in my mind.

Nice game Ian:tiphat:.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Nicely done, Natalie! 

One more before I go to bed. I reckon this one will be tougher.

*#5*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Stumped. I don't know who either of the people are.

EDIT: I know now that the dude in the third picture is Aaron Spelling. It hasn't really helped!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll have a go:

*#6*


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it Carmen, Natalie? 
Or For the Love of Three Oranges?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*#7*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Is it Carmen, Natalie?


Spot on :tiphat:. The fruit is Seville oranges


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*#8*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*#9*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*#10*




























OK, this is ridiculously addictive. I'm stopping now.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Spot on :tiphat:. The fruit is Seville oranges


I didn't know that. I just figured they probably have oranges in Seville.

Also, number 8. Is it Castor et Pollux by Rameau?
Number 9: La traviata?
Number 7: Il viaggio a Reims?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> I didn't know that. I just figured they probably have oranges in Seville.
> 
> Also, number 8. Is it Castor et Pollux by Rameau?
> Number 9: La traviata?
> Number 7: Il viaggio a Reims?


All correct. :trp:

You having any luck with #5?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> All correct. :trp:
> 
> You having any luck with #5?


No. I don't know who the basketball player is.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

André the Giant <3 

He was so adorable! Btw, wouldn't Princess Bride make an EXCELLENT opera?


I have mostly no idea.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

OK, insomnia so I'm still up. If I say the name of the basketball player in #5, it'll probably give it away. So I'll say that the first image is my interpretation of the music. That, along with the name of the third pic (Aaron Spelling, as mentioned by Natalie) might be enough to give it away.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Because I'm awesome at Google, I found the name of the basketball player.
But I don't think I'm that close to finding it out.
Is it Lulu?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

No guess for #10. Only thing I could think of was La Fanciulla del West but I'm certain that's wrong.

*#11*


























Too easy.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Because I'm awesome at Google, I found the name of the basketball player.
> But I don't think I'm that close to finding it out.
> Is it Lulu?


Haha, just double checked and despite showing up in a google image search for the player, the picture I used was actually of another player entirely. Shows how much I know about basketball! I've since changed the pic to one that is actually of the correct player. Sorry about that 

To answer your question, no.

hint: If you're stumped, look at the file name for the picture I have there now, google that + 'sixers' (the name of the team, from the jersey). That should turn up his full name.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> Haha, just double checked and despite showing up in a google image search for the player, the picture I used was actually of another player entirely. Shows how much I know about basketball! I've since changed the pic to one that is actually of the correct player. Sorry about that
> 
> To answer your question, no.


Crap. :lol:

After a piece of well-executed Google-fu, I've come to the conclusion that the opera you're after is actually Schoenberg's Moses und Aron. The Basketball player is Moses Malone and Aaron Spelling is under him. How very clever.:tiphat:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Well done! :wave:

Sorry for making it more confusing than it needed to be :lol:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

*#12*


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

*#13*

OK, if anyone gets this from these clues (especially without looking at the filename for the painting) I'll be supremely impressed


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> No guess for #10. Only thing I could think of was La Fanciulla del West but I'm certain that's wrong.


The first item is in an aria from the opera.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> *#13*
> 
> OK, if anyone gets this from these clues (especially without looking at the filename for the painting) I'll be supremely impressed


Orphee aux enfers?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> The first item is in an aria from the opera.


Manon?



mamascarlatti said:


> Orphee aux enfers?


Brava!

e: no guesses for 11 or 12? I figured 11 to be far too easy.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> *#12*


Lakmé by Delibes

And I have no idea whatsoever for number 11. Pagliacci? It's the only operatic clown I know.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Right for Lakme, wrong for #11. I was curious if anyone would guess Pagliacci, but I'm afraid that's not it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome game! Congratulations, Ian. I got in too late to participate of all of the above but one (#11), and that one has me stumped anyway.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Awesome game! Congratulations, Ian. I got in too late to participate of all of the above but one (#11), and that one has me stumped anyway.


My guess for #10 hasn't been confirmed yet, and I could well be wrong.

In any event, for #11 here's a hint: Aksel referred to picture #1 as a clown. Look again, is it really a clown? Or is there perhaps another, more accurate term?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> My guess for #10 hasn't been confirmed yet, and I could well be wrong.
> 
> In any event, for #11 here's a hint: Aksel referred to picture #1 as a clown. Look again, is it really a clown? Or is there perhaps another, more accurate term?


Oh you. So, the clown is a Harlequin. There is a Harlequin opera by Busoni and a desert island opera by Haydn, but I don't think a pastiche of the two exists. Although that would be amazing.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, you're on the right track 

Here's another set of 3 images for the same opera


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I've failed to catch any of the operas apart from the first one, can I have a go at making a riddle? It's in the no-brainer category...

#13



























you probably won't need to check the image title but if you do it's ridiculously obvious.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I guess La Sonnambula


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#12: Ariadne auf Naxos
Ian: you were right about Manon.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Aaah. Ariadne. Of course.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

And, as you already know, you're right about Ariadne auf Naxos.  These are fun when the right answer just "clicks home" and you see how all the pieces fit.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, I'm not too sad about it, really. It's not an opera I'm overly familiar with. But it's oh so frustrating when you get the answer and everything just fits.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*#14*


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

#15:


























I've tried to make this at least a little bit difficult, but we'll see.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

OK, fun one for *#16*

































Lateral thinking skills may be required!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*#17*


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Tricky, Natalie ... no idea what the first image is -- I'm assuming a Latin or Greek letter? And only two operas involving ships spring to mind, but I'm not familiar enough with either of them to recollect a tree. I'll have to pass for now.

Aksel - I guess L'elisir d'amore


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*#18*


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Total guess here for 17, but Die Zauberflote? (bird's nest representing papageno, and the "hum" clue for the bit where his jaw is locked, but can't figure the eye).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#16 Don Giovanni


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> Tricky, Natalie ... no idea what the first image is -- I'm assuming a Latin or Greek letter? And only two operas involving ships spring to mind, but I'm not familiar enough with either of them to recollect a tree. I'll have to pass for now.
> 
> Aksel - I guess L'elisir d'amore


Nope. Good guess, though. I do admit it's not the most obvious of pictures.

The letter Natalie posted is a capital gamma. But I don't have an idea.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> #16 Don Giovanni


Sorry, no.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

18 -- there's an opera about rocks, wolves, and helmets? :lol: If so it's not coming to mind, probably because I'm overtired. Sorry all, gotta get some shuteye, will return later.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> 18 -- there's an opera about rocks, wolves, and helmets? :lol: If so it's not coming to mind, probably because I'm overtired. Sorry all, gotta get some shuteye, will return later.


If not one, then at least four. Or two.
I'm guessing that #18 is The Ring.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> If not one, then at least four. Or two.
> I'm guessing that #18 is The Ring.


Which part?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Total guess here for 17, but Die Zauberflote? (bird's nest representing papageno, and the "hum" clue for the bit where his jaw is locked, but can't figure the eye).


No, not that one


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Which part?


Either the whole darn thing or Rheingold and Walküre.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Either the whole darn thing or Rheingold and Walküre.


Yup, Walküre - because the wolf cubs are only in that one (Siegmund and Sieglinde)


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yup, Walküre - because the wolf cubs are only in that one (Siegmund and Sieglinde)


I know. But there aren't any helmets in it? Or is it just the general Brünnhilde-ness of the opera?
That's at least why I was including Rheingold as well.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> I know. But there aren't any helmets in it? Or is it just the *general Brünnhilde-ness *of the opera?
> That's at least why I was including Rheingold as well.


Ooh, I wasn't thinking of the tarnhelm, more in the order of this


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Ooh, I wasn't thinking of the tarnhelm, more in the order of this


I see. That is one killer Brünnhilde, though. With shinies and everything.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

That Brünnhilde is EPIC  Kill da waaaa-bbit!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Ariadne auf Naxos? Oops, I was on page one and didn't see that page 2 already had the solution.

Natalie has L'Africaine up there on #14, which Meyerbeer had the intention of calling Vasco da Gama. There is death by poisonous tree in that opera.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Ariadne auf Naxos?


Possibly, I think maybe?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

What is wrong with the new software?
Instead of it inserting my images, it inserted the links with the name of the images which gave away my game.
How are you guys inserting images?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> What is wrong with the new software?
> Instead of it inserting my images, it inserted the links with the name of the images which gave away my game.
> How are you guys inserting images?


[ IMG] tags. They've worked perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Possibly, I think maybe?


I was talking about #12


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I was talking about #12


I figured that after I saw that you had edited your post.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This is #19, kinda easy


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> This is #19, kinda easy


Is it Walküre?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Walküre? Nope. You're pretty cold.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Condom, horse, Romulus and Remus? Hm... no idea.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sieglinde said:


> Condom, horse, Romulus and Remus? Hm... no idea.


You need a little bit of parallel thinking here, it's not very literal but it makes sense.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

In the interest of making the thread more organized, by my reckoning these are the ones that are currently unanswered:

e: can only do 6 images per post, so I'll split it into several posts



karenpat said:


> I've failed to catch any of the operas apart from the first one, can I have a go at making a riddle? It's in the no-brainer category...
> 
> #13
> 
> ...





mamascarlatti said:


> *#14*


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

The next two:


Aksel said:


> #15:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mamascarlatti said:


> *#17*


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

There's two left but since I have a max of 6 images per post allowance, and my entry contains 4 (which I didn't do lightly, look at the "extra" image  I'll have to do it in two posts



rgz said:


> OK, fun one for *#16*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

And the last one



Almaviva said:


> This is #19, kinda easy


And just noticed that I included #13 above. I guessed La Sonnambula and am fairly sure I am right but don't believe there's been a confirmation


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

For *#19*, Les Troyens? (Trojan Horse, haha)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> There's two left but since I have a max of 6 images per post allowance, and my entry contains 4 (which I didn't do lightly, look at the "extra" image  I'll have to do it in two posts


This is La Boheme. Che gelida manina, Mimi... and her death


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> For *#19*, Les Troyens? (Trojan Horse, haha)


You got it. And remember, at the end of the opera, it's the founding of Rome that is anticipated.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> This is La Boheme. Che gelida manina, Mimi... and her death


Yes, correct 

I wish this forum software had spoiler tags, would make this more fun for people who are late. Spoiler tags make a black box over selected text that becomes transparent on hover or highlight, so guesses could be spoiled and after a correct guess the post could be updated with 
Answer:


Spoiler



La Boheme


 guessed by Almaviva. 
That's how it works on the other forum I've seen this game, would be nice to be able to do that here.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I have solved #14, it's L'Africaine.
If you want I can merge all your posts with the images. But I guess, now, without the two that have been solved.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Probably no need; all have been solved except for the two in post 79. Thanks for the offer though, if we get another backlog I'll take you up on it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

For the moment I don't think we have spoiler tags. We'll ask Frederik if there is any way to get them.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> This is La Boheme. Che gelida manina, Mimi... and her death


He he, that is clever. I got Troyens but rgz beat me to it. You're right about L'Africaine.

For#17 right click on the eye and look at the filename. The clue is in there. It's linked in a kind of lateral way with this:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#15 Falstaff


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*#20*


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> He he, that is clever. I got Troyens but rgz beat me to it. You're right about L'Africaine.
> 
> For#17 right click on the eye and look at the filename. The clue is in there. It's linked in a kind of lateral way with this:


Hm did that and still not getting it. Either I'm just too slow witted or it's an opera I'm not familiar with.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*#21*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Hm did that and still not getting it. Either I'm just too slow witted or it's an opera I'm not familiar with.


I reckon you know the opera.

What is the brand of digger?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Stumped again on #20. I just haven't seen enough operas yet to be good at guessing anything more obscure than one of the top 20 or so operas


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

We need Harpsichord concerto for #20. It'll take him 5 seconds.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Wracking my brain on #17 for the last 15 minutes. I'm sure I'll smack my forehead in frustration when it finally comes to me, or someone else gets it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Wracking my brain on #17 for the last 15 minutes. I'm sure I'll smack my forehead in frustration when it finally comes to me, or someone else gets it.


Haha, I've been a bit absent-minded at work today as I was either trying to work stuff out, or thinking up new ones!:lol:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Since I'm coming up empty on guesses, I'll contribute one of my own.

*#22*

























This is a tricky opera to do without making it immediately obvious or impossibly obscure. I erred on the side of obviousness, I think.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#22 Don Giovanni. I thought about doing it too and I think you are right! Love your haha picture!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Correct, Don Giovanni. All of Mozart's operas are tricky, in fact. Not really sure how to go about doing a Nozze or Zauberflote.

*#23*


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aha! #17 is Bluebeard's Castle, no?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going to have to let #23 simmer while I go and make dinner.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> Aha! #17 is Bluebeard's Castle, no?


No, sorry.

Another clue:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I reckon you know the opera.
> 
> What is the brand of digger?


Caterpillar. Sea of sorrow... Robin's nest... I'm at a loss.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Is 20 Les Pecheurs de Perles?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Is 20 Les Pecheurs de Perles?


No, sorry


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

More for #17


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#23 Don quichotte?


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

just popping in to say that whoever answered my riddle upthread was right, of course it's La Sonnambula. It goes in the solved pile.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> #23 Don quichotte?


No, I'm afraid not.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> #15 Falstaff


Yes. And in the solved pile it goes.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

#21 - Don Carlo. How very clever.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> #21 - Don Carlo.


That's the one!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*#24*


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

#23 is Les contes d'Hoffmann


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*23* is tales of hoffmann?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK #17 is Madama Butterfly


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Aksel edges out Natalie with the correct answer for #23 

ahhhhhh Almaviva, of course! 
/smacks palm against forehead


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> *23* is tales of hoffmann?


Stupid me, so it is, very clever play on words that had me wondering about Knight rider and Don Quichotte, haha, which is why I am rather embarrased about number 24!.:lol:


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

#25

another easy one from me :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Could be Aida, but your first picture is not showing


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Could be Aida, could be Turandot, but your first picture is not showing


I'm also thinking Zauberflöte. It's set in Egypt, and there is at least some revenge involved.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

you're both wrong I'm afraid! I didn't realize the first picture doesn't show cause it I can see it just fine from here. However, I'll make it even easier for you:


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Giulio Cesare!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

#26


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Pique Dame?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Pique Dame?


I'm afraid not


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

_Fanciulla?_


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> _Fanciulla?_


Absolutely.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

#27




























Hint: Tinypic is a good tool if you want theme-neutral urls and no hotlinking.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

#28








- (2 x







)


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

#27 The Flying Dutchman?


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

No  It would be too obvious


----------

